# I received my toggle clamps today



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

After receiving my toggle clamps and tubing today I was able to make my first tube set from my new rig, had fun building it, see attached photo.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out nice!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice. I like that adjustable gap.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nice rig ------its so much better to be able to make up your own band sets and experiment with different materials ,rigging ,

and pouches.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments, all appreciated.


----------

